
New elephant study shows catastrophic decline in Africa - Jerry2
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/08/31/africa/great-elephant-census/index.html
======
pgnas
Idea : prosecute people buying ivory instead of chasing the trail of dead
elephants. Unfortunately, people who purchase ivory have expensive taste and
deep pockets.

